# Ram Air Restoration exhaust



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

I finally got it! Brand new 2.5" outlet Ram Air manifolds, 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust with stainless steel splitters. I was a little dissapointed on the finish of the exhaust, it is not what they show on their website. the one they show is a coated exhaust which is extra that they do not tell you. Also, they tell you that the "x pipe" is not 2 welded elbows together, yes it is, they tell me they port it differently than anyone else. As for the manifolds, they are beautiful! that part I am extremely happy with. I will try to attach pics later, for some reason the jpeg files are too big that I took with my phone.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hate that you are disappointed with your exhaust, appreciate you posting about it. Glad the manifolds are great. I do a lot of online ordering, but this makes me think that on expensive stuff, it would be good to order on the phone and ask questions about what I'm ordering. Hope the system works out for you and luck with the pics.


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

1968gto421, That is the problem, I did order over the phone and Paul at Ram Air Restorations conveniently forgot to mention that the exhaust would not look like what is pictured on the website. I would never think to ask if it looks like what is pictured, you figure that is what you are getting. I did contact Paul and he said that if I am not satisfied, he would return it for a full refund. That was nice but I would have to pay a fortune in shipping to ship it back. It is really not a bad system, just not custom show quality like advertised. It should work as stated though.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

1968GTO has some good advice. I also do a lot of online shopping and before I order I thoroughly research the site to avoid any surprises. The Ram Air site is no different. When an item is listed as “shown with” it means options are available and sellers usually show the item with all the bells and whistles. They really should say “shown with optional”… however, at the bottom of the Ram Air web page it clearly shows the upcharge for the coating. Surprised the salesmen didn’t try to sell it, that’s his job.:surprise: If you really want the coating tell the salesman there was some miscommunication and maybe they can work something out (return shipping, etc.). I had my headers coated and it is a nice feature.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

shader said:


> 1968GTO has some good advice. I also do a lot of online shopping and before I order I thoroughly research the site to avoid any surprises. The Ram Air site is no different. When an item is listed as “shown with” it means options are available and sellers usually show the item with all the bells and whistles. They really should say “shown with optional”… however, at the bottom of the Ram Air web page it clearly shows the upcharge for the coating. Surprised the salesmen didn’t try to sell it, that’s his job.:surprise: If you really want the coating tell the salesman there was some miscommunication and maybe they can work something out (return shipping, etc.). I had my headers coated and it is a nice feature.


Good advice, certainly worth trying. Time on the phone would be your only loss and RamAir may work something out. Let us know......Luck!!


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

shader said:


> 1968GTO has some good advice. I also do a lot of online shopping and before I order I thoroughly research the site to avoid any surprises. The Ram Air site is no different. When an item is listed as “shown with” it means options are available and sellers usually show the item with all the bells and whistles. They really should say “shown with optional”… however, at the bottom of the Ram Air web page it clearly shows the upcharge for the coating. Surprised the salesmen didn’t try to sell it, that’s his job.:surprise: If you really want the coating tell the salesman there was some miscommunication and maybe they can work something out (return shipping, etc.). I had my headers coated and it is a nice feature.


Shader, I have researched this for about 1.5 years, Pypes, Flowmaster, etc.,. and there is no information on anybody having their exhaust on any GM A body online and whatever info is out there is minimal. I have talked with Paul at Ram Air on 3 different occasions before I bought it and tried to ask all the questions I could possibly think of. As for "clearly shows the upcharge for the coating" is for the manifolds only, not the exhaust system, I know, I opted for it in the grey. Since they make no mention of pipes being coated, I thought that is the way they naturally came, not even being coated. Paul at Ram Air Restoration said when I called him back,he wasn't even sure himself but after looking at the picture, he determined that the exhaust in the picture is coated and that they do not coat it because of welding the exhaust together. He said after I get it welded I can send it back and they will coat it for $20 a linear foot. Still would have to pay full price for shipping both ways though.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Obviously I missed the gist of your post. I thought the issue was with the manifolds as those are the only things I have seen coated. That said, apparently the web pictures are misleading. If I saw the exhaust and tailpipes coated and no mention of an upcharge I also would believe that’s what I was to get. Glad you like the manifolds. Plan to buy a set for my 64 and your “review” confirms what I have read. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

Here we go guys,

The last image is what it is supposed to look like, and the first images are what I really got. By the way, they give you crappy universal hangers so I had to buy the hanger kit from Pypes. There is another $75 on top of the $625. I am really doing this so nobody else gets taken. I will keep you guys posted on the following weeks on the install.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lemanster70 said:


> Here we go guys,
> 
> The last image is what it is supposed to look like, and the first images are what I really got. By the way, they give you crappy universal hangers so I had to buy the hanger kit from Pypes. There is another $75 on top of the $625. I am really doing this so nobody else gets taken. I will keep you guys posted on the following weeks on the install.


Thanks, LeManster, I for one appreciate the info you posted here on this. It's certainly not as bad as Goat Roper's and zrsteve's engines at Central Virginia but it is disappointing to hear about RamAir as I've heard their manifolds are so much better than the other offerings out there. I've been considering the manifolds to replace the logs on my '68. Maybe the way to go is to get the RamAir manifolds and the exhaust system from Pypes. Shoot, it's always something isn't it?:surprise:


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

You are correct 1968gto421, I was originally looking at doing the Ram Air/Pypes combo but Pypes told me that they did not make ram air pipes that accommodated the oversized outlet ports on the manifolds I picked. Now whether the person I talked to knew what they we talking about is unknown because I can't see my scenario being something that nobody has ever though of before. And like I said, the manifolds are great, those I am very happy with.

You know, the money that I have to spend on this car I have to save for, so it takes me a long time to save up this kind of money to do it top of the line and when you research something and you get something that you worked so hard for and it isn't what you expected or promised, its really irritating. I can only imagine how Goat Roper and zrsteve feels. I only spent $1600, these guys spent 4-5 times that amount and got nothing for it but headaches.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I purchased the Ram Air manifolds, coated, along with their down pipes. I then took it to a local muffler shop and had the exhaust fabricated along with Flowmaster mufflers. Completely satisfied with everything.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

zrsteve said:


> I purchased the Ram Air manifolds, coated, along with their down pipes. I then took it to a local muffler shop and had the exhaust fabricated along with Flowmaster mufflers. Completely satisfied with everything.


Certainly something to think about. I wonder if your local shop was able to do mandrel bends, if so you are lucky. The ones I've talked to here only do the "crimped" bends so i have reservations.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

1968gto421 said:


> Certainly something to think about. I wonder if your local shop was able to do mandrel bends, if so you are lucky. The ones I've talked to here only do the "crimped" bends so i have reservations.


No, they aren't able to do the mandrel bends but that's why I bought the down pipes from Ram Air. The local exhaust shop was able to bend the remaining 2.5"exhaust pipes without any crimps.


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok guys, new update. 

Another thing they do not tell you about, if you do not have the far rear end bolt hole on the passenger side (right hand), you have to drill and tap the head for it not something you really want to do in the car, so with that happening now, I am swapping out my original tired 350 for a 1973 455 which has the holes. The engine is is really good shape so I am doing some maintainance and putting in some new stuff since I am on a budget:

oil pump
double roller timing chain
fuel pump
water pump
harmonic balancer
thermostat
carburetor
spark plugs
fuel filter
PCV valve and grommet
motor mounts
Valve stem seals.

Plus all the gaskets and seals.

Turned into a massive project that I could have prepared for if they wouldn't have conveniently neglected to say some things. When I called them they knew exactly what I was talking about and made it like it was no big deal. Taking the heads off and machining a hole in them sounds pretty big of a deal to me.

I didn't want to do it this way but it it will be pretty cool when it's done!


----------

